# Where to try a backflip?



## chad23 (Oct 13, 2011)

Find a jump that has a good kick to it, something that pops you up and not out. It's critical to pop then flip. If you can do them on the trampoline then its pretty similar. Look straight back and suck your knees to your chest once you get in the air.


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

chad23 said:


> Find a jump that has a good kick to it, something that pops you up and not out. It's critical to pop then flip. If you can do them on the trampoline then its pretty similar. Look straight back and suck your knees to your chest once you get in the air.


this is what i do, i go to a closed trail that they are piling snow onto and try them there. It is soft snow and a lot of it.


----------



## NSSage (Dec 17, 2012)

StrattonRider said:


> this is what i do, i go to a closed trail that they are piling snow onto and try them there. It is soft snow and a lot of it.


Thats what I would like to do but I ride at Bear Mountain in California and we don't get a lot of powder or anything I can try it into we don't have a bag jump or anything either.


----------



## NSSage (Dec 17, 2012)

chad23 said:


> Find a jump that has a good kick to it, something that pops you up and not out. It's critical to pop then flip. If you can do them on the trampoline then its pretty similar. Look straight back and suck your knees to your chest once you get in the air.


Perfect I know a good spot... Do you think a QP would be good, or no? It definitely looks easier.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

I know mountain high had that airbag thing last year so maybe they will have it again and you can try it on that.


----------



## NSSage (Dec 17, 2012)

EatMyTracers said:


> I know mountain high had that airbag thing last year so maybe they will have it again and you can try it on that.


ah right I forgot about that I have never rode there or I think mammoth has one. I go there quite a bit.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you want to find a spine.


----------



## chad23 (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah a QP might be an okay place to try one. With that though make sure you pop away from the top because you dont want land on the deck


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I'm a little surprised at the question. You've done backflips on the tramp; you can do 7s and corks so you're not a noob; and there are vids aplenty on youtube.

What info are you missing? Or are you maybe looking for comments from people who can remember the first time they tried it?


----------



## chad23 (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah i got that vibe too. But backflips take a different type of commitment than a spin does. The biggest thing is commitment. Just gotta believe you can do it


----------



## NSSage (Dec 17, 2012)

Donutz said:


> I'm a little surprised at the question. You've done backflips on the tramp; you can do 7s and corks so you're not a noob; and there are vids aplenty on youtube.
> 
> What info are you missing? Or are you maybe looking for comments from people who can remember the first time they tried it?


I just wanted to know like where I can try it with the least risk. I did not know what the best jump would be like a QP something super popper or whatever else. Trying a backflip just seems alot different from the stuff I am doing now. I just don't want to land on my head haha I know I can do it if I commit I just have to go for it then I'm sure it's pretty easy.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

those 2 small jumps they usually have at bear that are after that flat part with the rollers(right after where they usually put the 50ft rail)....might not be a bad place


----------

